# Top 25 Animated Films



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2011)

Lady and the Tramp, 1955 - The 25 All-TIME Best Animated Films - TIME


----------



## trams (Jun 24, 2011)

I love that South Park movie came in at #6.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2011)

trams said:


> I love that South Park movie came in at #6.



I guess the Beavis and Butthead movie was over their heads


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2011)

I am also glad that "Fantasia" did not make the list. I always thought it was the most overrated Disney movie of all time


----------



## Sallow (Jun 24, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_(film)
Hayao Miyazaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasia_(film)


----------



## tonystewart1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I loved Toy Story

It made me feel bad for all my GI Joe action figures that took heavy mortar attacks in the back yard via black cat fire crackers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Top 25 Animated Films*

Depends on the film and the "company" as to how animated I get........


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 24, 2011)

There were 4-5 movies I didn't even know about.

And Lion King shoulda been higher.  The details on it were over the top.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Lady and the Tramp, 1955 - The 25 All-TIME Best Animated Films - TIME



Lady and the Tramp takes me back. When my children were small, for some reason, my youngest son could not get enough of Lady and the Tramp 
He would watch that movie and then when it ended, he would rewind and watch it again.
The older children used to get so aggravated, saying they were tired of hearing that movie and it's music all the time ~LoL~
I think my "baby" was about 6 or 7 when he was in love with that movie.


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 24, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> There were 4-5 movies I didn't even know about.
> 
> And Lion King shoulda been higher.  The details on it were over the top.



Agreed. That movie was part of my childhood so maybe I'm a little biased, but still.


How did Toy Story 3 rank above the original???


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > There were 4-5 movies I didn't even know about.
> ...



Also biased here, but The Lion King but it was the best animated movie of that time, at least in my opinion. I might even say the greatest ever, especially when it comes to Disney.

I think the reason why it's not high is because the story is pretty much Hamlet.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to know what criteria were used for this list.  I find it hard to compare a movie like Akira to any of the Disney children's movies, even the modern ones which appeal to adults, as well.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 28, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that South Park was on the list.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 28, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I am also glad that "Fantasia" did not make the list. I always thought it was the most overrated Disney movie of all time



*Infidel!*    Sacrilege!    May you be condenmned to reading nothing by Rdean and Truthmatters posts for eternity!

But seriously, South Park as #3?!  No mention at all of Castle in the Air?!    Tangled at #21?!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 28, 2011)

My list and I am only going off what I have seen, so movies like Shrek 2,3, Pinnochio, Mulan and some other I haven't seen are left off the list!

(1) Toy Story 3
(2) How to Train Your Dragon
(3) Wall-e
(4) Up 
(5) The Jungle Book
(6) The Incrediables
(7) Ratatouille 
(8) Dumbo
(9) Nemo
(10) Monster Inc
(11) Peter Pan
(12) Cinderalla
(13) The Lion King
(14) Toy Story
(15) Shrek
(16) Snow White
(17) Horton Hears a Who
(18) Tangled
(19) Megamind
(20) Cars
(21) Kung Fu Panda
(22) Antz
(23) Madagascar
(24) Lady and the Tramp
(25) Robin Hood


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 28, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Lady and the Tramp, 1955 - The 25 All-TIME Best Animated Films - TIME



No How to Train Your Dragon, No Jungle Book, no Ratatouille, no Monster Inc (I know I put the Incredibles hire, but I realize I overrate it), no cars etc. Not loving the list!


----------



## Smash_Hits (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally would have put more emphasis on Hayao Miyazaki... that man has made two movies I consider to be among my favorites ever: _Ponyo_ and_Spirited Away_. I do agree with a lot of it, though. I wouldn't have even considered _Pinnochio_, as well.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, I just realized too, Jungle Book wasn't on the list.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Jul 31, 2011)

What, no Aladdin!? Nice one putting Pinocchio at the top, though. I still can't believe a South Park movie even made the list.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 31, 2011)

_Kikki's Delivery Service_ didn't get a mention either.

Nor did _Allegro Non Troppo_

I saw and article in Pravda that tried to argue that _Bremenski Musikanti_ and _Cherubashka_ were superior to anything Disney did.  Russian patriotism can get quite demented sometimes.


----------



## BakshisMouse (Aug 4, 2011)

My opinion of each of the movies on the list:

1. Pinocchio (1940)-
Saw it about seven years ago. I remember it fondly, but I can't recall much of it.

2. WALL-E (2008)- 
I really don't like this movie. To me, it's ugly, dumb, pompous, and preachy.

3. The Bugs Bunny/Road Runner Movie (1979)- 
It makes no sense to have this as an entry. The Looney Tunes/Merrie Melodies shorts themselves are wonderful, of course, but this is just a compilation of them. 

4. Dumbo (1941)- 
Another Disney movie I can only remember faintly, but also fondly.

5. Spirited Away (2001)- 
Wonderful film, made with great artistry by Miyazaki.

6. South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut (1999)- 
I've only seen clips of it, but it look hilarious!

7. Up (2009)- 
Another Pixar movie that I really don't like. Ugly character design, and a frankly, lame story.

8. The Triplets of Belleville (2003)- 
Haven't seen it.

9. Finding Nemo (2003)- 
I think this movie is plenty amusing, but it's not one of my favorites.

10. The Little Mermaid (1989)- I kind of like this movie, but it's nothing special, in my book.

11. Toy Story 3 (2010)- 
Pixar returns to form by making a pleasantly amusing conclusion to the Toy Story series.

12. Toy Story (1995)- 
Not only a ground breaking work of computer animation, but a very clever and funny movie!

13. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937)- 
Yes, it's what put Disney on the map. I still don't think it's at all interesting, though.

14. The Adventures of Prince Achmed (1926)- 
Haven't seen it.

15. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit (2005)- 
Definitely a good movie, but I just can't get all that enthusiastic over Wallace and Gromit.

16. Happy Feet (2006)- 
A totally tepid experience that has some inexplicable moments towards the end.

17. Akira (1988)- 
An amazing piece of Sci-Fi story telling. Neo Tokyo is the most beautiful and frightening city scape you will ever see.

18. The Lion King (1994)- 
I'm very fond of this movie, but I think it has some rough edges.

19. Tangled (2010)-
Haven't seen it.

20. Paprika (2007)-
Haven't seen it.

21. Kung Fu Panda (2008)-
It doesn't have the best dialogue or story, but the the art direction and action is spectacular! Gotta love those few opening minutes of 2-D animation! The sequel is even more awesome!

22. Dr. Seuss&#8217; Horton Hears a Who! (2008)
It's pleasant eye candy, but I must say, it makes no sense why everybody starts singing a barely relevant song  for the final scene. 

23. Yellow Submarine (1968)- 
Haven't seen it.

24. Fantastic Mr. Fox (2009)-
Haven't seen it.

25. Lady and the Tramp (1955)-
One of my favorite Disney movies. I should watch it again.


----------



## masquerade (Aug 4, 2011)

One man's opinion.


Mine are:

The Iron Giant
Despicable Me
How to Train Your Dragon
Toy Story
Shrek
Beowulf
The Incredibles
The Lion King
The Emporers New Groove
The Road To Eldorado
Up
The Little Mermaid
Aladdin
Jungle Book
Cars
Monsters Inc
Madagascar


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 7, 2011)

Just watched "Rango" from Netflix.  Great movie.  Absolutely enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 7, 2011)

No "Heavy Metal"????


Bahhhh.....


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 7, 2011)

One that I would have put in there above many of the others is Who Framed Roger Rabbit? Even though I know it was only partially animated.  The combination of animation and live action was excellent.

Immie


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Just watched *"Rango"* from Netflix.  Great movie.  Absolutely enjoyed it.



I second that. Just bought the blu-ray and watched it too, and I think it's right up there at the top for best animated movie I've ever seen. Great flick, cool story.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 2, 2011)

my favorites... all of which I wouldn't mind seeing again...

Monsters, Inc.
The Incredibles
Toy Story III
Toy Story
Chicken Run
Wallace & Grommet earlier short films (didn't particularly like Curse of the Were Rabbit)
Space Jam
Bug's Life
Ice Age
Pinocchio

I didn't like...
Finding Nemo... listening to Albert Brooks is like nails on a chalk board... and the shark-12 steps riff was absurd and slightly offensive...
Wall-E... anti-capitalist crap... BakshisMouse said it best... "it's ugly, dumb, pompous, and preachy"... 

for me, most others that have already been mentioned range from "boring" to "sorta okay" to "not bad"... most of which I'd never care to see again...

with a special "overrated" going out to Lion King...


eta... there's several that have been mentioned that I haven't seen...


----------



## manifold (Nov 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> > I love that South Park movie came in at #6.
> ...



That one should've made the list IMO, but not ahead of South Park.


----------



## manifold (Nov 2, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I find it hard to believe that South Park was on the list.



I find it hard to believe it's not number 1.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Dabs (Nov 2, 2011)

manifold said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to believe that South Park was on the list.
> ...



It would be NUMBER 2 anyway........I mean come on, it does star one Mr. Hanky..and isn't he a fucking turd?? ~LMAO~


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just got back from Disney so I need to revise the list a little. Again never save sleeping beauty Shrek 2 or 3, Pinnchio, Mulan, Lilo and Stitch, Fantasima.

(1) Toy Story 3
(2) How to Train Your Dragon
(3) Wall-e
(4) Up 
(5) The Jungle Book
(6) The Incrediables
(7) Beauty and the Beast
(8) Ratatouille 
(9) Dumbo
(10) Nemo
(11) Monster Inc
(12) Peter Pan
(13) Cinderalla
(14) The Lion King
(15) Toy Story
(16) Shrek
(17) Snow White
(18) Horton Hears a Who
(19) Little Mermaid
(20) Megamind
(21) Cars
(22) Kung Fu Panda
(23) Lady and the Tramp
(24) Bambi
(25) Madagascar/Antz/Ice Age Trio Tied



GHook93 said:


> My list and I am only going off what I have seen, so movies like Shrek 2,3, Pinnochio, Mulan and some other I haven't seen are left off the list!
> 
> (1) Toy Story 3
> (2) How to Train Your Dragon
> ...


----------



## MichelPonting (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine favorite movies are:

The Lion King
Toy Story


----------

